# Casca says; dont know if this is this is the right place?



## casca (Feb 28, 2009)

im new here, so do not judge me  but i run over this youtube clip and i wonder if any one of you know what the music is... i like it, but i cant find who/what... it is anyware

excuse my poor english

http://community.acs.org/nanotation...iplinarity-Of-Nanotechnology--Nanowiki-5.aspx


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

It is not classical music ... have moved this thread into proper forum area.


----------



## casca (Feb 28, 2009)

if not what is it?


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

It's nothing. It's just a bed that someone has written specifically for the video.

And - how could you possibly think that's classical?


----------

